# Conhece alguém que pode/possa/poderia me ajudar?



## Sutemi

Eu acho que entendo modo subjuntivo em português... Não muito bem, mas os básicos.

A minha professora, que ensina somente português de Portugal, insiste que precisa escrever "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar". Falei com duas das minhas amigas brasileiras, e uma disse que com "possa" está errada (tenho dúvidas) e uma fala que "pode" e "possa" são certas, mas com "possa" parece gramaticamente mais correta.

Então, a minha professora, que não fala a minha versão de português, insiste com "possa", e os brasileiros (vou falar mais com eles sobre isso) falam que não é importante. O que vocês acham?

P.S. Ela escreve "Conheces alguém que possa ajudar-me", mas não escrevo como ela.


----------



## Carfer

Sutemi said:


> Eu acho que entendo modo subjuntivo em português... Não muito bem, mas os básicos.
> 
> A minha professora, que ensina somente português de Portugal, insiste que precisa escrever "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar". Falei com duas das minhas amigas brasileiras, e uma disse que com "possa" está errada (tenho dúvidas) e uma fala que "pode" e "possa" são certas, mas com "possa" parece gramaticamente mais correta.
> 
> Então, a minha professora, que não fala a minha versão de português, insiste com "possa", e os brasileiros (vou falar mais com eles sobre isso) falam que não é importante. O que vocês acham?
> 
> P.S. Ela escreve "Conheces alguém que possa ajudar-me", mas escrevo assim.



Neste caso e no que toca a Portugal, a sua professora está certa. É '_possa_', conjuntivo, porque não há a certeza de haver alguém que a possa ajudar. É apenas uma hipótese, uma possibilidade, não um facto real e concreto. E quanto á colocação do pronome '_conhece alguém que possa ajudar-me?_' está certa, como também está '_conhece alguém que possa me ajudar?_' ou '_conhece alguém que me possa ajudar?_'.


----------



## xiskxisk

Já várias vezes vi brasileiros a corrigir o subjuntivo em situações semelhantes, não percebo donde é que veio a ideia de que o subjuntivo está mal.


----------



## gato radioso

Neste contexto, se estas a perguntar alguém, é porque não tens certeza. Então, é preciso usar o subjunctivo.

Ex:
Conheço uma empregada que fala inglês. (Objecto perfeitamente definido, eu sei quem ela é, chama-se Rita, é simpática...)

Conheces uma empregada que fale inglês? (Objecto não definido: a outra pessoa pode conhocer ou não)

Não conheço nenhuma empregada que fale inglês (Objecto não definido. Em frases negativas, usa sempre o subjunctivo)


----------



## guihenning

Carfer já disse tudo. Subjuntivo porque é hipótese, portanto «_possa_» e qualquer das proposições que citou acima sobre os pronomes está correta. A mais corrente no Brasil será sempre aquela cujo pronome átono está proclítico ao verbo principal: «_Conheces alguém que possa me ajudar?_»


----------



## gato radioso

"Possa me ajudar" é a forma mais frequente no Brasil?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, «possa» é a forma mais corrente *no* Brasil.
Embora eu acho que seja até bem provável que se escute «alguém que pode me ajudar» por aí.


----------



## gato radioso

no Brasil, no Brasil, escrevi muito rápido....EDITADO


----------



## guihenning

Ora, sem problemas


----------



## Sutemi

guihenning said:


> Sim, «possa» é a forma mais corrente *no* Brasil.
> Embora eu acho que seja até bem provável que se escute «alguém que pode me ajudar» por aí.



Você pode me explicar porque seus compatriotas (que entendem português ou não) em geral não concordam contigo ou concordam só um pouco?
Por exemplo, mencionei a minha amiga na primeira mensagem que falou que "possa" está errada. Ela falou com sua professor de português, que tem um mestrado em português (da FREA AVARÈ?), e ela falou isto:
"Kkkkkkk poderia se refere ao passado, pode no presente e a forma possa está em desuso,  usa- se pode"
(Ela viu as frases que tem "poderia", "possa" e "pode).

O que está acontecendo? Acho que há (haja?) alguém que está trollando comigo. Posso falar "trollando"?


----------



## guihenning

Acho que há/tem alguém me _trollando_; Creio que haja/tenha alguém me _trollando_. — Poder pode, mas há opções mais vernáculas 

Olha, errado não está. Não tem como o subjuntivo estar errado neste caso. É uma hipótese. Eu só diria 'possa', naturalmente. Já ouvi situações parecidas em que o falante usava o presente em vez do subjuntivo, mas essas trocas não são 'corretas'. Veja que mesmo a sua amiga diz 'parecer estar mais correta" — porque é mesmo. A sua professora está certa, é inclusive a fonte mais fiável que você tem. Brasileiro médio não sabe nada de português, é que nos adestram muito mal na escola . Portanto, é provável que não *sejam* _trolls_. E também falando 'certo' — no caso citado — não soa nada artificial ou pedante, pelo contrário. Soa bem. A frase nem sobressai aos ouvidos. Inclusive usar as opções menos 'canônicas' podem levá-lo a ser advertido por aí. É que o subjuntivo em português é utilizado por todos, independente da escolaridade, em massa.
Por último, esperemos mais alguém responder. Pode ser que as formas no presente sejam mais comuns — nem por isso corretas — em algum lugar deste Brasil. Aqui no Sul não é.


----------



## Sutemi

guihenning said:


> Acho que há/tem alguém me _trollando_;



Obrigado, mas posso te citar quando fizer um novo thread? Tenho uma nova pergunta que tem a ver com sua frase.


----------



## guihenning

Claro


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Por último, esperemos mais alguém responder. Pode ser que as formas no presente sejam mais comuns — nem por isso corretas — em algum lugar deste Brasil. Aqui no Sul não é.


O possa é preferível em Minas também, que é sudeste do Brasil, dois estados acima de Curitiba. E a correção da língua só aumenta de Minas para cima.


Sutemi said:


> Por exemplo, mencionei a minha amiga na primeira mensagem que falou que "possa" está errada. Ela falou com sua professor de português, que tem um mestrado em português (da FREA AVARÈ?), e ela falou isto:


O que talvez esteja acontecendo é uma cruzada contra o subjuntivo, de motivação duvidosa. Aliás, se me permite, o comentário da sua professora sobre o possa e o poderia é lastimável, em que pese o mestrado dela. Muitas vezes o que faz com que possa e poderia sejam usados preferencialmente a pode não tem nada a ver com tempo verbal e com hipóteses. É mera questão de *polidez*. Soa mais educado, afável. Soa menos arrogante, atrevido. Compare:

conhece alguém que pode me ajudar?
conhece alguém que possa me ajudar?
conhece alguém que poderia me ajudar? (brasileirismo, acho)

A mesmíssima coisa é solicitada nos 3 casos: a ajuda de alguém. A diferença está no que fica implícito, no que se dá a entender sobre a imagem que o falante faz de si e de quem vier a ajudá-lo. De arrogância a modéstia quanto ao falante. De raridade a generosidade quanto ao ajudante.

Ainda que o pode soasse gramaticalmente melhor (não soa), há situações -- e os pedidos são os principais exemplos dessas situações -- em que fica simplesmente arrogante, para não dizer sem-educação, usar o presente do indicativo.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> É mera questão de *polidez*. Soa mais educado, afável. Soa menos arrogante, atrevido. Compare:
> 
> conhece alguém que possa me ajudar?
> conhece alguém que poderia me ajudar? (brasileirismo, acho)



Isso mesmo; nesses casos o futuro do pretérito não funciona como condicional, e sim como enfatizado de polidez. Note-se _"((Por acaso) não) conhecerias alguém que me pudesse ajudar". "Eu gostaria de (...)". "Eu quer(er)ia (...)".
_
Quanto ao_ *pode*_, entretanto não é questão de polidez que não o permite aqui ser usado, e sim de expressão de circunstancialidade; simplesmente é o modo subjuntivo é que exprime suposições e o indicativo, factos. _Que_ _pode_ seria uma característica inerente e sabida da pessoa, o que soa prepóstero nessa pergunta, já que a pessoa não é conhecida. De facto, o que se quer saber é _se há alguma pessoa com a característica de poder ajudar a quem o está perguntando.  _


----------



## guihenning

Ah é, bem lembrado que há a questão da polidez. Parece que o mestrado da tal professora a ela não lhe tenha valido de nada .


----------



## machadinho

Medune said:


> Quanto ao_ *pode*_, entretanto não é questão de polidez que não o permite aqui ser usado, e sim de expressão de circunstancialidade; simplesmente é o modo subjuntivo é que exprime suposições e o indicativo, factos. _Que_ _pode_ seria uma característica inerente e sabida da pessoa, o que soa prepóstero nessa pergunta, já que a pessoa não é conhecida. De facto, o que se quer saber é _se há alguma pessoa com a característica de poder ajudar a quem o está perguntando._


Sei não. Acho que no fundo é só polidez mesmo. A dualidade das suposições e dos fatos não ajuda muito. Primeiro porque não há quaisquer suposições ou conjecturas sendo feitas aqui, há? O que vejo é uma pergunta bem direta, cuja resposta será sim ou não, conheço ou não conheço. Que suposições em geral sejam expressas usando o subjuntivo não implica que todo uso do subjuntivo involva uma suposição. Segundo porque o indicativo pode é legítimo aqui. É de mau gosto, mas é legítimo.


----------



## Medune

Não há suposições, mas o caso indicativo, autoexplanatoriamente, *indica* uma situação; o que não ocorre aí.  Veja-se a diferença:
*Ele* é quem *pode* ajudar-te.
É *ele* quem *pode* ajudar-me?
Há *alguém* que *possa* ajudar-me?
Como seus sujeitos foram definidos, e não *supostos*, as duas primeiras orações usam o indicativo. Ou pode-se dizer, para soar mais polido, "é ele quem *possa* ajudar-me?"?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Sei não. Acho que no fundo é só polidez mesmo. A dualidade das suposições e dos fatos não ajuda muito. Primeiro porque não há quaisquer suposições ou conjecturas sendo feitas aqui, há? O que vejo é uma pergunta bem direta, cuja resposta será sim ou não, conheço ou não conheço. Que suposições em geral sejam expressas usando o subjuntivo não implica que todo uso do subjuntivo involva uma suposição. Segundo porque o indicativo pode é legítimo aqui. É de mau gosto, mas é legítimo.



Creio  que é a incerteza quanto à existência e capacidade dessa pessoa que aconselha o uso do conjuntivo. O uso do indicativo implicaria, pelo menos, a certeza de que há alguém que pode ajudar. Ora, não é seguro que essa pessoa exista e que esteja em condições de ajudar.


----------



## Sutemi

Vamos ver, quero fazer um resumo, por favor.

Há alguém que pode me ajudar? = Tem certeza que há alguém que pode me ajudar e a pergunta soa um pouco irônica/retórica ou quero saber se tem uma pessoa com a capacidade de ajudar. Pode parecer arrogante. Não pode usar esta frase no escrito, mas não tem problemas na língua falada.
Há alguém que possa me ajudar = Não tenho certeza se há alguém que pode me ajudar.
Há alguém que poderia me ajudar = Como "possa", mas somente na língua falada no Brasil e não pode escrever isso, nunca.

Entendi certinho, mais ou menos?

A minha professora de português é ótima, mas o fato que ela não conhece o jeitinho brasileiro muito bem me deixa um pouco... Não sei. Mas realmente tenho muito sorte em tê-la.


----------



## Medune

Não exactamente
"Há alguém que pode me ajudar?" está errado sob todos os aspectos; até coloquialmente soa estranho; não há qualquer ironia embebida aí. Confia na explicação do Carfer acima.
" Há alguém que possa me/possa-me ajudar" correcta em quaisquer contextos tanto no Brasil como em Portugal.
"Há alguém que poderia me ajudar" não é da língua falado por ser coloquial, mas mais polida - o que foge às funções ortodoxamente imbuídas ao futuro do pretérito. Acho que se fosses escrever para algum superior ou desconhecido, poderias escrever "por acaso não *haveria* alguém que pudesse me ajudar?" marcando a polidez no verbo que está no presente do indicativo - e com este passando ao futuro do pretérito, o que está no presente do subjuntivo passa ao pretérito do subjuntivo. Isso é a minha impressão; quando fui escrever a frase, instantaneamente  pareceu-me errado "por acaso não haveria alguém que *possa* me ajudar?. Pode-se ver pelo quanto a frase vai-se tornando mais prolixa que esse tipo de construção é típico de diálogos com superiores ou desconhecidos; não necessariamente formais, mas _polidos.
Sei que é fora de tópico, mas note-se o uso do konjunktiv II do alemão, utilizado tanto como condicional quanto como subjuntivo, mas também como marcador de polidez._


----------



## J. Bailica

Sutemi said:


> Eu acho que entendo modo subjuntivo em português... Não muito bem, mas os básicos.
> 
> A minha professora, que ensina somente português de Portugal, insiste que precisa escrever "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar". Falei com duas das minhas amigas brasileiras, e uma disse que com "possa" está errada (tenho dúvidas) e uma fala que "pode" e "possa" são certas, mas com "possa" parece gramaticamente mais correta.



Uma sugestão: pergunte às suas amigas se elas dizem ''Conhece alguém que me ajude?'' ou '' Conhece alguém que me ajuda?''.
O princípio é o mesmo para ''possa ajudar'' vs. ''pode ajudar''.

Outro pormenor, provavelmente desnecessário e inoportuno:  "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar" está errado; mas "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar*?*" está certo .


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Uma sugestão: pergunte às suas amigas se elas dizem ''Conhece alguém que me ajude?'' ou '' Conhece alguém que me ajuda?''.
> O princípio é o mesmo para ''possa ajudar'' vs. ''pode ajudar''.
> 
> Outro pormenor, provavelmente desnecessário e inoportuno:  "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar" está errado; mas "conhece alguém que possa me ajudar*?*" está certo .



Só depois deste post do Bailica me dei conta de que a frase que esteve na base desta discussão não é uma pergunta (ou se é, como presumi, o ponto de interrogação foi omitido). Escusado será dizer que só sustento a opinião que dei no caso de ser. O ponto de interrogação consta das transcrições que fiz dela, mas como as minhas respostas podem ser lidas por alguém tão desatento como eu fui, aqui fica a nota.


----------



## xiskxisk

Medune said:


> Não há suposições, mas o caso indicativo, autoexplanatoriamente, *indica* uma situação; o que não ocorre aí.  Veja-se a diferença:
> *Ele* é quem *pode* ajudar-te.
> É *ele* quem *pode* ajudar-me?
> Há *alguém* que *possa* ajudar-me?
> Como seus sujeitos foram definidos, e não *supostos*, as duas primeiras orações usam o indicativo. Ou pode-se dizer, para soar mais polido, "é ele quem *possa* ajudar-me?"?



É assim que se diz no Brasil? Por cá penso que seja mais comum o pronome ir para trás do verbo poder:
Ele é quem te pode ajudar.
É ele quem me pode ajudar?
Há alguém que me possa ajudar?

Embora ambas as formas sejam sejam possíveis.


----------



## Medune

xiskxisk said:


> É assim que se diz no Brasil? Por cá penso que seja mais comum o pronome ir para trás do verbo poder:
> Ele é quem te pode ajudar.
> É ele quem me pode ajudar?
> Há alguém que me possa ajudar?
> 
> Embora ambas as formas sejam sejam possíveis.


Não, o mais comum é o clítico entre os verbos auxiliar e principal, assim como escreveste


----------



## machadinho

xiskxisk said:


> É assim que se diz no Brasil?


Não, não é. Nem o dele nem o seu. O mais comum no Brasil hoje em dia é: é ele que pode te ajudar, sem hífen e no meio.


Carfer said:


> Só depois deste post do Bailica me dei conta de que a frase que esteve na base desta discussão não é uma pergunta (ou se é, como presumi, o ponto de interrogação foi omitido).


É ... Acho que todo mundo leu mal a dúvida do Sutemi.  Será que foi por causa do subjuntivo e da omissão do pronome que todo mundo acabou "ouvindo" uma pergunta? Quanto latim jogado fora! 

Calma aí. O título do fio é uma pergunta. Tem um ponto de interrogação redondinho ali.


----------

